# Greetins and Salutations from Minnesooootuh



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

hey kyle, where you at in MN??


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

what are the conditions typically like in minni?
I picture icy conditions and small hills. 

I guess the good thing is that your season probably lasts forever.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Im down in Winona, but Ill be making the hike up to Afton and other cites places a few times I think.

define forever. hill open around thanksgiving and they usually close around mid march. and the hills are usually about 400ft. vert with the biggest being lutsen which is over 1000.

otherwise Im looking forward to winter park in December


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm in Slayton, I usually go to Mount Kato, but will probably head up to Afton a few times this year as well. Do ever bother with Lutsen? I've been up there a few times, but its like a 6hr drive and has been really really cold every time.


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Ive never been to lutsen I just know thats the biggest hill around here. I usually go to Welch or to coffemill. or granite peak when I can get out there


----------

